# More on More Swords from the Philippines...



## Ron Kosakowski (May 4, 2010)

Here are 4 new More Swords I just got in:
http://www.traditionalfilipinoweapons.com/Kambantuli.html http://www.traditionalfilipinoweapons.com/Pinsalwali.html
http://www.traditionalfilipinoweapons.com/Janap.html http://www.traditionalfilipinoweapons.com/Binakuko.html
This now covers all the swords and knives off the "Swords of the Moroland" shield.

And here are the sword display stands we now have:
http://www.traditionalfilipinoweapons.com/Sword-Display-Racks.html

So many people are collecting all or most of them so I had to find decent displays that fit any decor. These seem to do it.  

*http://traditionalfilipinoweapons.com/*​


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 4, 2010)

Sweet blades.


----------

